# Woody does his chores...



## Corry (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm extremely bored tonight..the boyfriend is out, I don't have to work, and I'm living in the middle of no where.  So I had some fun with Woody (no jokes JonMikal!!!)   I decided to follow him around while he did his nightly chores.  

First, he had to wash the dishes after dinner...







..and put them away...






...wipe down the counters...






...do some laundry...






...make the bed... (he was too busy this morning)






Ah, finally done!  Time to spend some time on TPF!


----------



## terri (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Allen (Jul 26, 2005)

That's hysterical.  Good series.
BTW don't turn your back on him for a second.
--A





{from a contest I entered a while back}


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 26, 2005)

ok ok no jokes, but whats that silver thing between his legs? :scratch:


----------



## Picksure (Jul 26, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ok ok no jokes, but whats that silver thing between his legs? :scratch:



i dunno, but his friends call him tripod

​


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ok ok no jokes, but whats that silver thing between his legs? :scratch:



What? Jealous?


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 26, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What? Jealous?


 
only because he has his hands on your sheets :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> only because he has his hands on your sheets :greenpbl:



He fluffed my pillows, too...whadaya think of that?


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 26, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> He fluffed my pillows, too...whadaya think of that?


 
i'm pissed!  where's my carving knife?


----------



## Corry (Jul 26, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i'm pissed!  where's my carving knife?



Oh, sorry, Woody hasn't washed that yet..it's in the sink, and it still has blood on it from your last victi...er...um...


----------



## Corry (Jul 27, 2005)

So, Erik saw these pics today and he wants to know who in the hell this woody guy is...


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 27, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> So, Erik saw these pics today and he wants to know who in the hell this woody guy is...


 
that's what i want to know! :???:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 27, 2005)

These are hilarious Corry!


----------



## rallyxe (Jul 27, 2005)

HAHAHAH this post rox!! GENIUS!! i love it!!!! i want to see more woody! MORE!!


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 27, 2005)

rallyxe said:
			
		

> i want to see more woody! MORE!!


 
:shock:


----------



## aprilraven (Jul 27, 2005)

great series cory..too funny...

i so wanna ask where i can get a woody, but that just opens up more jokes, huh?

how do you get a woody to do laundry??


----------



## photo gal (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh Corry these are great fun!!!  I really enjoyed these, thanks for the laughs!

Originally Posted by JonMikal
ok ok no jokes, but whats that silver thing between his legs?  

I think that's called a rod!

Great job Corry, Loved it!!!  : )


----------



## snownow (Jul 27, 2005)

Great fun but seriously can he come over,  I need some help with the house work.


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 27, 2005)

geez, what sicko(s) we have here... :greenpbl:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 27, 2005)

Brilliant imagination Corry!!!  Very well done.


----------



## spike5003 (Jul 27, 2005)

rallyxe said:
			
		

> i want to see more woody! MORE!!




ummm for once i am at a loss for words....


----------



## foxsgurl (Jul 27, 2005)

:lmao: ...'nuff said...


----------



## rallyxe (Jul 27, 2005)

hahaah oops...
mind out of the gutter people!
i.. i'm.. only.. a child..


----------



## sfaribault (Jul 27, 2005)

Very funny set of pictures...


Steve


----------



## Corry (Jul 27, 2005)

Y'all are a bunch of sickos!!!!  ...talking 'bout woodies and such.  I HAVE A VERY INNOCENT YOUNG MIND HERE PEOPLE!  I CAN'T BE EXPOSED TO SUCH THINGS!  

And for whoever it was that asked, you can get a Woody at the art supply store, right next to the books on "how to draw and paint nekkid chicks".


----------



## skunkboy (Jul 27, 2005)

Sickminded or not, back to the photos themselves I'll have to give it to you on creativity.... A series well done.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 27, 2005)

Corry these are hilarious! 
But awesome photos too. The DOF on all of them is just perfect and I love how you got different angles of view in all of them.


----------



## Alison (Jul 27, 2005)

Great job with these, the DOF makes them really stand out!


----------



## LeadSister (Jul 27, 2005)

Those are great   Too funny.

Pamela


----------



## greensthings (Jul 27, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Y'all are a bunch of sickos!!!! ...talking 'bout woodies and such. I HAVE A VERY INNOCENT YOUNG MIND HERE PEOPLE! I CAN'T BE EXPOSED TO SUCH THINGS!
> 
> And for whoever it was that asked, you can get a Woody at the art supply store, *right next to the books on "how to draw and paint nekkid chicks"*.


ROFL...no wonder he is a woody!!!  

seriously, I love the series Core! :thumbup: very imaginative!! :hail:


----------



## AIRIC (Jul 27, 2005)

Eric


----------

